# Minimally Invasive Lumbar Decompression (MILD)



## beckmanj (Sep 30, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this or know of any physician doing this.  I have a pain doctor who had a rep come by a talk to him about it and he is interested in doing it so I am trying to find out billing info.  There is no LCD or info on trailblazers and seems most insurance have issues with "minimally invasive" procedures.  Thanks for your help and input


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 30, 2009)

Are they speaking of the METRx System?

See if this link is what you're looking for....

http://www.vertosmed.com/assets/pdfs/Reimbursement_Guidelines.pd


----------



## marvelh (Oct 6, 2009)

FYI: AMA CPT Network has stated that if the appropriate CPT code does not include an endoscopic approach in the code description, and an endoscopic approach is used, the provider should report the appropriate unlisted procedure code rather than reporting the open surgical approach code.

For example, codes 63030-63035 include the phrase "including endoscopically-assisted approaches" in the code description so these surgical procedures could be compliantly billed if an endoscope was used.  In contrast, the description for codes 63055-63057 does not include any reference to endoscopic approach so if the provider is performing a spinal cord / nerve root decompression via a lateral extraforminal endoscopic approach, the provider would report 64999 and not 63056.


----------

